

I Was an Expat Freelancer. Lessons Learned the Hard Way - starrhorne
http://www.starrhorne.com/2012/03/05/i-was-an-expat-freelancer-lessons-learned-the-hard-way.html

======
Bullislander05
Thanks for the write-up! I am a junior in college who is very interested in
that sort of lifestyle when I graduate and finish off my student loans. I'd be
happy as a clam if I could find a job or a number of freelance projects that'd
allow me to have a decent standard of living abroad while seeing different
parts of the world. I have a few questions if you would be so kind to
consider.

Are you considering trips anywhere else? How is your Spanish after spending a
year in Mexico? What was your relative standard of living like when making
money from these projects? Did you go into it with a reasonable "war chest" of
savings to live off of while acclimating to the environment? Was it ever a
deterrent to potential hirers that you were abroad? What was the coolest part
of your experience?

I might have a couple more depending on your answers.

~~~
starrhorne
Hi, I'm glad you found the write-up helpful. Feel free to email me if you have
any questions. (my email address is in my blog header).

At the moment I'm not planning any more trips. I took a job with a startup in
Seattle, and so I'll be here for a few more years. After that, who knows :)

You don't need much of a war chest if you go to the right places & have a
decent amount of work. In guadalajara (a big city), $1k / month will get you
full-time spanish lessons plus room and board. Hostels are about $12/night if
you want to go that route.

My standard of living was very good. I had a 2 bedroom house in the trendy
part of the city. Ate out whenever I wanted. etc. I imagine I was spending 20k
a year (not including state-side expenses such as student loans).

My spanish is pretty good. You learn survival spanish pretty quickly. After a
year I'm able to hold conversations, understand song lyrics, etc...more or
less :)

I don't think I lost any clients from being in mexico. It was win-win. They
got a good developer at a slight discount. I got my mobility. Actually, about
1/2 of my existing clients never knew I was in mexico. I didn't hide it from
them, but it never came up.

Coolest part: making a lot of friends from around the world.

------
envoked
I tried something similar this past summer while traveling through
Europe/Turkey and found that the hardest part freelancing (beyond the
difference in time zones) was finding stable wifi in order to transfer client
files. Even in a place like London I found myself in train station Starbucks
uploading files.

I imagine if you stayed in a country for a while it'd be easier to get mobile
broadband but hopping around a continent makes it pretty difficult since you
can't (in my experience) get sim cards with data plans and use them in several
countries.

~~~
starrhorne
Hmm, I don't have much experience with working while traveling through lots of
countries. I can imagine that does make it harder. Though, to be honest I did
do most of my work from a Starbucks. Even went on a date with one of the
baristas. :)

